# Start of season promotion!



## ReedChillcheater (May 31, 2011)

*START OF SEASON PROMOTION*











Here is just a few of our kayaks:

*Fathom.*
A lively and responsive fun boat for improving your skill levels. The Fathom has the performance of a true seakayak. These kayaks have highly efficient rounded, V hulls which effortlessly accelerate to speed. They feel safe with high initial and secondary stability and glide. Colours may vary.









Fathom Specifications:

Retractable skeg
Length: 16.5'
Width: 22"
Depth: 13.5"
Weight: 50 lbs
Cockpit: 31.5" x 16.5"
Volume:
Day Hatch: 1.19 cubic ft.
Bow Hatch: 2.45 cubic ft.
Stern Hatch: 2.24 cubic ft.
Capacity: 300 lbs


WAS £1750.00 - NOW £1470.00
5 LEFT

*Fathom LV.*

The Fathom LV still has comfortable leg and foot room for even the medium sized paddler and its curved foredeck eliminateds hand or deck bumping whether you have a high or low angle paddling style. This kayak is quick to accelerate, glides forever, turns on a sixpence and with the skeg down, will track on a rail. One of the most versatile kayaks in the Eddyline line. It must be paddled to be fully appreciated








Fathom LV Specifications:

Retractable skeg
Length: 15.5'
Width: 21"
Depth: 13"
Weight: 47 lbs
Cockpit:keyhole 31.5 x 16.5
Volume: Medium
Capacity: 300 lbs
5 LEFT

*Skylark.*
While essentially a recreational kayak in size and fit, the Skylark has been endowed with much more consideration to the features and performance found in a full-fledged sea kayak. We gave it abundant stability and a roomy fit to make the entry-level paddler comfortable, yet the efficiency to keep up with longer boats on an easy cruise. At the same time we want the more experienced paddler to have fun, so we added hard chines for carving and Greenland styling for looks. This kayak is attractive to beginners and one that they can grow in, yet also provides a lightweight and fun alternative to the more experienced paddler. Rudder Free Design.









Skylark Specifications:

Length: 12'
Beam: 26"
Weight: 39 lbs
Cockpit Size: 35" x 18.5"
Capacity: 295 lbs
Stability: High

WAS £1000.00 - NOW £765.00
3 LEFT


For more Information on our range of kayaks see here.
For all other products visit our website @ www.chillcheater.com
Call us now for more info +44 (0) 1271 815828


----------



## ReedChillcheater (May 31, 2011)

*Journey.*

Roomy cockpit with a playful and efficient hull. A great day trip, overnight kayak for the larger paddler. Journey is an efficient, stable and seaworthy cruising kayak capable of eating up miles and carrying a decent load for those weekend camping trips. The abundant cockpit and foot room makes it comfortable for everyone. Journey comes completely rigged with roomy bulkheaded compartments bow and stern, a retractable skeg, a full complement of deck rigging, perimeter lines, our popular retractable carry handles. The seat has 4 inches of adjustment forward and back allowing the paddler to change position relative to the thigh pads for the best fit. The new backrest/backband combo has a locking knob in the rear for setting the vertical position and an easy to reach cleat adjustment at the right side for the forward and back positioning. The backrest cannot fold forward and stays put during re-entry. This system is comfortable for extended paddling trips and very easy to adjust to vary your seating position.









Journey Specifications:

Retractable skeg
Length: 15.5'
Width: 21"
Depth: 13"
Weight: 49 lbs
Cockpit:keyhole 35" x 18.5"
Capacity: 375 lbs

WAS £1500.00 - NOW £1266.00
5 LEFT

*Equinox.*

This boat gives the comfort and stability of a recreational kayak with the performance of a great touring boat. These kayaks have highly efficient rounded, V hulls which effortlessly accelerate to speed. They feel safe with high initial and secondary stability and glide. Colours may vary.









Equinox Specifications:

Length 14'
Width: 25"
Depth: 13"
Weight: 45 lbs
Cockpit: 35"x 18.5"
Volume:
Bow Hatch,2.3 cubic feet.
Stern Hatch,2.7 cubic feet.


WAS £1450.00 - NOW £1061.00
5 LEFT

*Nighthawk 16.*

A full performance kayak designed for the larger paddler with plenty of kit. Great open water kayak.
The Night Hawk 16 is a performance kayak with moderate storage capacity. It features a recessed skeg, hatches, bulkheads and a keyhole cockpit along with a comfortable seat and three way adjustable backrest. The Night Hawk 16 uniquely combines speed with high maneuverability and aggressive carving ability. It is quite agile on its own but tracks like a rail with the skeg fully deployed. Even with the skeg, it fits the performance requirements of our designation, Rudder Free Design. Using a high performance thermoplastic sheet and applying heat and vacuum, Eddyline have been able to make a kayak that performs like fiberglass and has clear advantages over other plastics: dimensional stability (no warping or denting), higher heat distortion temperatures, hard glossy finishes, easy repairability, superior UV resistance and lighter weights. Eddyline is committed to manufacturing in an environmentally responsible manner. Carbonlite 2000 is 100% recyclable (as are the bulkheads, cockpit and seat), all scrap plastic is reused and virtually no waste is generated. Eddyline is the only boat manufacturer to apply this new technology to the construction of kayaks.









Nighthawk 16 Specifications:

Retractable skeg
Length: 16'
Beam: 22"
Weight: 49lbs/ 22kg
Cockpit Size: 31.5" x 16.5"
Capacity: 330 lbs
Stability: Medium


WAS £1700.00 - NOW £1330.00
2 LEFT


*Whisper.*

Tandem kayaks may not be for everyone, but there is no substitute for good company and, despite their larger size, double kayaks are generally faster and easier to paddle. Conversation is easy in the Whisper because the cockpits are more centrally located giving the bow paddler a drier ride as well. While some paddle coordination is necessary in a kayak like this, it is easier than dancing and just as much fun. This lightweight kayak slices through the water effortlessly and makes coastal cruising a delight you will want to return to over and over.









Whisper Specifications:

Length: 18'
Beam: 28"
Weight: 73 lbs
Cockpit Size: 35" x 18.5"
Capacity: 600 lbs
Stability: High


ONLY £2050
2 LEFT

*Samba.*
As a child, Lisa’s father (who just passed away at 94) taught her how to Samba. She would stand on his feet as they moved to the intoxicating rhythms of Brazil. We thought of this as we searched for a name for our newest kayak. You will feel like you are dancing when you slip into the snug keyhole cockpit and feel the effortless acceleration from your paddle strokes. Have a little maneuvering to do? Just edge this sweetie on its side and with a stroke of the paddle you will feel her carve like a fine German knife. Need to get across that big channel? Drop the skeg down and feel the rails set in for great straight tracking. Quartering seas or cross winds a bother? Just fine-tune the skeg position to neutralize the problem and keep on with your normal stroke. Samba is a fully outfitted sea-worthy kayak with perimeter lines, bulkheads and hatches, retractable carry handles, deck bungies and adjustable seat and backband. The backband and our optional backrest are fully interchangeable. She also sports a drop down skeg for a wider range of hull performance. This boat is just plain fun!









Samba Specifications:

Length: 13.10'
Beam: 22.5"
Weight: 43 lbs
Cockpit Size: 31.5" x 16.5"
Capacity: 300 lbs
Stability: Medium


ONLY £1450.00
2 LEFT

Call us now for more info +44 (0) 1271 815828


----------



## ReedChillcheater (May 31, 2011)

*WOOPS!*

Ignore the prices THEY ARE WRONG!

Due to a data entry problem the prices are wrong, for the actual prices see the kayak page on our website


----------

